# Re homing 2 sweet girls in Dallas, Texas



## cocothesquid (Dec 11, 2011)

i have 2 sweet girl rats that need a new home. They're a bit over 5 months old, and love attention. I've had trouble bonding with them, and I want them to have a good home with someone who can love them more than I can.

$10 re homing fee. Pick up only. PM me if interested


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I PM'd you.


----------

